# What are my DIY in-wall options?



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been building DIY speakers for years now. I have built many designs from GR-Research, Ellis Audio, Adire Audio, and more. I really enjoy building my own speakers. I currently have 3 GR-Research AV-2's in front (http://www.gr-research.com/kits/av2.shtm) and two AV1RS surrounds (http://www.gr-research.com/kits/av1rs.shtm). I'm remodeling the family room theater and the speakers will be built into the cabinets which will be on either side of my fireplace and plasma. 

My dilemma: There are very few designs that have correct (read zero) baffle step loss in the design. 

I love GR-Research speakers and am considering the AV-3S which is designed to be mounted against or inside the wall but I want to consider all options since I'm basically replacing the front 3 speakers of my home theater. That and the AV-3S is a sealed design which rolls off around 80Hz... I want to go lower with my mains if possible.

Does anyone have some recommendations? Would a front ported design be a bad idea? I've built front ported designs and haven't had any chuffing issues. This is primarily for home theater but I listen to a lot of music as well. Mostly rock... I want some resilient speakers that can crank in addition to being articulate!

I've seen the Natalie P and Modula have in-wall or flush mount crossover designs but I have no experience with those. Curious though.

What would you do? 

Darren


----------



## kano32 (Sep 14, 2006)

EvilTwin and Jon Marsh (at HTGuide) are the experts when it comes to in-walls, BSC and it's affects on the design. Just PM EvilTwin with questions about the Nat P in-walls. Personally the only in-wall I would want is an IB sub. But that's just me.

You might contact Danny at GR, he's great to work with and might have an in-wall crossover tweak for your AV3's.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I sent Danny an email, still waiting on a response. I've dealt with him quite a bit in the past so I expect he'll have some advice for me.

I've also been checking out the designs over at HTGuide as well. Checking out the Natalie P specifically.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Darren,

The simple solution is to build test cabinets of your AV2s with front ports. You are the fastest builder around. Are you running your front mains as LARGE? I thought you had them as small? If it's small, it will not matter to make the boxes sealed and let your IB take over below 80Hz.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Al, 

Been a while! Actually I'm using an ICBM, running all speakers as large and using the ICBM to cross them over about 60Hz, sometimes I go 80Hz. I'd just use my AV2's but the lack of baffle step loss when they are in wall makes them sound terrible.


----------



## Perrin1710 (Oct 7, 2009)

Darren

so what happened? I am planning on replacing my fronts and center with an 'inwall' setup as well. WAF :R
Haven't been able to find designs that suit me yet. Quite a bit of traditional inwall systems from manufactorers as B&W and Dynaudio, but I think I could do better.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

Darren, I don't see any problem with the in-wall installation. Sure, you should change the x-over in your speakers and take out the baffle step correction circuits. Also, you should notice, that not every possible place of the wall will give you a good result. 
Could you please show us what had been done by you with in-wall applications. It would be useful to share your results here. We'll try to think about it & how to help you


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, a good DIY in-wall design that produces some SPL would be a project that I think several posters would be interested in. Would like to see the design have an enclosure and not rely on the wall.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

There is also a design called the Kahnspire, and an in-wall variant called the In-Kahn-Neato or something cheezy to that effect, as well as the in-wall Natalie P you might want to look into the InKahnNeto and see if it is appealing. Also yeah most designs may work with the BSC taken out of the crossover and if you e-mail the creator they may be able to easily explain how its done. Or maybe there is more to it than that, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

In-wall application means, that you will not have a baffle-step (B-S) distortion. Usual speaker with the B-S correction will change it's frequency response while they are in-wall mounted. But If you make a new in-wall-speaker - it will be easier because you'll not need to correct the B-S. Crossovers will be easier.


----------

